# Iowa Feb 10th Tasting Event



## Transconhop (Feb 5, 2006)

:s Iowa Gang,
We are having a Perdomo Tasting event from 2-6pm Friday Feb 10th 2006 at "Cigar Source" 3305 Ingersoll Ave, Des Moines. 
Thanks, Hop


----------

